# Engine Problem?



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

There's someone else on the board right now who has similar symptomology - and all indicators are pointing to a bad turbo. 

I'm not an expert on the matter, but others here are and will chime in shortly.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

My concern is that the problem that hit chewed up the first turbo is still there - perhaps a oil line that's partly plugged. (Later models have a insulated oil line to prevent coking.). I think the recommendation is to change oil lines when changing turbos.


----------



## 2012_cruze (Apr 27, 2013)

I asked the guy I bought it from he said they replaced the oil lines when the turbo was replaced.


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

2012_cruze said:


> I recently purchased a used 2012 Cruze RS LTZ 1.4T
> Car has 125k on it, previous owner had paper work with everything done to it. It was too good of a deal to pass up for how it was maintained. The biggest thing for me was that it had a new turbo installed at 117k and had the paperwork to prove that it was done. When I was driving it home, i smelled oil burning after i turned the heat on and didn't think much of it at the time. I had a cold air intake laying around I installed in this cruze from a previous one i owned. I popped the hood and noticed there was oil on the front valve cover so i bought a new gasket and replaced it, i also replaced spark plugs at this time. A few days after while i was driving home the car started to stutter as it was building up boost so i put the stock air box on and it has still continued to stutter. I checked the throttle body it had oil build up on it which leads me to believe it to be a bad turbo installation(?) any ideas on what this problem could be?
> Thanks in advance for any/all help!


This could possible be a bad blown turbo seal, then it could be more serious issues. Mine started showing symptoms of oil in the throttle body. It was suspected being PCV valve cover, then focus was turned to intake manifold due to check valve. All those was changed w/o resolution; so a new Turbo & seals & PIPES was changed w/o resolutions; the oil is still building up in the throttle body & the car would shutter & give real reduced power & missing.

& right now as it stands my car is at the dealership w/ Cylinder #1 0PSI 

Now my question for you is, can you feel under the throttle body & feel oily? & is your oil level dropping on a concerning rate? Also notice any oil leaks anywhere?


----------



## 2012_cruze (Apr 27, 2013)

ok here's an update I did not feel that the turbo was bad. So I did some digging around and my bro had a snap-on computer reader he let me borrow it so I could figure out what was going on because it would not throw a code for an engine light. The computer found that the number 3 spark plug was not firing causing it to stutter. I bought a new ignition pack 1 week has passed and no more stuttering so I hope I found the problem


----------



## mainevent23 (Jun 8, 2011)

I am having basically the same problem.

When my heat or fan is on, 5 minutes into my drive I get the smell of burning oil in my car, and a little bit of smoke coming from the front of the car.

I just took the car into the dealership yesterday. I'm under 160K, but I'm 1 month off the powertrain warranty. I'm really hoping they'll fix it under goodwill.


----------

